# Can you make a high band only from a all vhf antenna?



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wondering if you can trim the longer elements and make a all band uhf/vhf antenna into a uhf/high band antenna. I see the stacker antenna is made simuliar to the older antennas with shorter elements.Wanted to know if I could just trim elements to get a higher gain on the 7-13 channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if it's logo-periodic kind then no, distance and length of each element calculated based on RF range
perhaps a picture of your antenna would tell us more


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

The spacing of the elements you trim would not be spaced to optimally interact with one another. 

There is an "Official AVS Antenna and Related Hardware Topic" thread in the HDTV Hardware section at AVSForums where there are some hobbyists and experimenters who can coach you on this.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Trim the elements, ruin the antenna, go buy another one.


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

It"s a rca 3036r. I'm sure I'll just keep as is,but in my area I don't need the low end of vhf


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

southofi-10 said:


> It"s a rca 3036r. I'm sure I'll just keep as is,but in my area I don't need the low end of vhf


Yes, for this type, you can safely remove all VHF elements, but it wouldn't rise a gain of UHF range, other disadvantage - a balance, you'll need to adjust a position of must's holder to bring chopped antenna to its center of mass.


----------

